# standpipe hose connection in pressurized stairwells



## cheyer (Jun 16, 2010)

Just to confirm something....with a pressurized stairwell are you required to place the hose connection within the vestibule so as not to interfere with the stairwell door and occupants exiting? Normally the hose connection is placed in the intermediate landings to prepare for fire attack, but that also places you in the stairwell now with the occupants....oh well it'll never be perfect, but I cannot find this requirement in NFPA 14.


----------



## cda (Jun 17, 2010)

good question

does not seem to be anything in 14 or 909 IBC for design

Guess if they are fighting fire the door is going to be open for other reasons, and hopefully the occupants will be leaving or left.

Also, did not do research, but smokeproof enclousre and standpipe is that only required in high rise and sprinkled building???


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 17, 2010)

NFPA 14 indicates that the right location for the FD outlet is at the intermediate landings.  Because a 909 stairway may not have a vestibule (909.20.5) any amendment would need to be specific to address when and if a vestibule is used, THEN the FD outlet should be there.  The intermediate landing is generally applicable even for pressurized stairs since the intent of the higher pressurization is to limit smoke intrusion when the doors on the fire floor are opened for fire service.

Can't tell you why this is ignored in NFPA 14.  It's curious though that the Russian fire protection rules mandate the FD outlets in the elevator vestibule - a vestibule between the elevator lobby and the rest of the building and keep them out of the stairs altogether.  That way when the alarm goes off, the stairs are for occupant egress and the elevators are for the FD.


----------



## cda (Jun 17, 2010)

looks like it should be addressed in the building code also


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 17, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> looks like it should be addressed in the building code also


Nah.  Section 7.3.2.1 already gives the AHJ the authority to do it.  Probably the thing to do would be to add language to Annex A that explains this vestibule configuration as one of the reasons for locating the hose connections at other than the intermediate landings.


----------



## peach (Jun 17, 2010)

see it all the time... I think the fire service is good with it.


----------



## cheyer (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks for the replies.......I actually answered my own question. I found in our building code where the SFM amended 909.20 and does in fact require all standpipe connections and valves to be within the vestibule.


----------

